# What Food Help Enhance Yellow?



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I know what will help enhance orange/red but what about yellow?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm sure others will disagree, but it makes sense to me that the same carotenoids that promote red/orange intensity will do the same for yellow.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I could see it enhancing yellow, orange, & red also. But I know nothing for sure. It could turn yellow to orange, where something might ehance just the yellow coloration. Maybe stuff some meat with some yellow squash? I think a wide variety diet will promote any coloration. The yellow/gold coloration on my macs is unreal. So something must be helping the yellow end of the spectrum


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I think lighting and substrate color can play a part as well.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

As well as water quility, age, genetics, & even mood or stability.which is something I think piranha keepers should start checking out.this term is used with dats but IMO piranha have moods much like dats. Some fish are just more stabil than others for one reason or another


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Carotene doesn't enhance yellow. JP look into what makes bananas, lemons, yellow beans ect.. yellow.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I hold fast to my statement that carotenoids will increase yellow pigmentation.

Here's a paragraph from Wiki:

________________________________________

Carotenaemia (xanthaemia) is the presence in blood of the yellow pigment carotene from excessive intake of carrots or other vegetables containing the pigment resulting in increased serum carotenoids. *It can lead to subsequent yellow-orange discoloration* (xanthoderma or carotenoderma) and their subsequent deposition in the outermost layer of skin.[1][2]:540[3]:681 The number of cases reported per year has tripled in recent years.[citation needed][when?] Carotenoids are lipid-soluble compounds that include alpha- and beta-carotene, beta-cryptoxanthin, lycopene, lutein, and zeaxanthin. The primary serum carotenoids are beta-carotene, lycopene, and lutein. Serum levels of carotenoids vary between region, ethnicity, and sex in the healthy population. All are absorbed by passive diffusion from the gastrointestinal tract and are then partially metabolized in the intestinal mucosa and liver to vitamin A. From there they are transported in the plasma into the peripheral tissues. Carotenoids are eliminated via sweat, sebum, urine, and gastrointestinal secretions. Carotenoids contribute to normal-appearing human skin color and are a significant component of physiologic ultraviolet photoprotection.

Carotenoderma visible on nasolabial foldsCarotenemia is a benign condition most commonly occurring in vegetarians and young children.[citation needed] Carotenemia is more easily appreciated in light-complexioned people, and it may present chiefly as an orange discolouration of the palms and the soles in more darkly pigmented persons.[4] Carotenemia does not cause selective orange discoloration of the sclerae of the eyes, and thus is usually easy to distinguish from the yellowing of the skin caused by bile pigments in states of jaundice.

Carotenoderma is deliberately caused by beta-carotenoid treatment of certain photo-sensitive dermatitis diseases such as erythropoietic protoporphyria, where beta carotene in quantities which discolor the skin is prescribed. These high doses of beta carotene have been found to be harmless in studies, though cosmetically displeasing to some. In a recent meta analysis of these treatments, however, the effectiveness of the treatment has been called into question.[5]

_______________________________________

Lycopene, that which is found in tomatos, can greatly increase red and deep orange coloration.
I'd like to see somebody make some pellets from ground up tomato skins and see what happens.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry P_Man I misunderstood. I thought you mean intense yellow only.

I looked up about the color of bananas and all it says is cloriform gases.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ I did... but maybe I'm wrong.
You bring some good points to the table.

Now I'm curious...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

if we can find out what food can help enhance yellow maybe it could help intensify the yellow on ternetzi


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

What do terns eat that gives them yellow coloration? My guess the same thing the piraya are eating. A good varied diet. Imo a healthy fish eating a great diet will have great coloration if its in them to begin with.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Frank did an experiment with reds when he started feeding them seeds and nuts and he said it was an attempt at seeing if that gives the yellow coloration. If I remember correctly the red turned to orange then pink.

All my searches of trying to find out why bananas are yellow come up with the answer "Cause thats the color god wanted them to be"


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Banana turn yellow because they're starting to die. While its growing they're green. When they quit growing, & start to die the green fades to yellow. The rind is really only thing that's yellow, insides more of a tan/sand than anything. Something that the actual fruit or veggy is yellow might have better effect if it would even work. Like yellow squash. But anything will work I say the same thing that enhances red/orange would effect yellow also. Yellow, orange, red all right there together. There might be something they're eating in the wild enhancing the yellow coloration as many yellow piranha are found in Argentina terns, piraya, macs. Maybe a mineral in the water, tannins, or cooler water. What about a rhom with deep blue coloration? You know he's not eating blueberries.but with a great diet, & good water quility the intense blue will still be there.but if took same fish & feed him one or two things & slack on waterchanges I bet his coloration will suffer. This does make me wonder if blueberries would turn my blk masked elong into a blk & blue masked elong? Lol


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok I dug deep & found some info. Carotenoid pigment is for red & orange. Xanthophylls is yellow pigmention. This site says fish are incapable of making both carotenoid & xanthophylls & must be had through diet. This site says ground marigold petals, corn glutten meal, & egg. Another site says spirulina is used extensively on chickens to give them bright yellow skin & to make their egg yokes extra yellow.this site also says corn meal, vitamin C, & carotenoid. Maybe jack can link the sites for everyone to read.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> Ok I dug deep & found some info. Carotenoid pigment is for red & orange. Xanthophylls is yellow pigmention. This site says fish are incapable of making both carotenoid & xanthophylls & must be had through diet. This site says ground marigold petals, corn glutten meal, & egg. Another site says spirulina is used extensively on chickens to give them bright yellow skin & to make their egg yokes extra yellow.this site also says corn meal, vitamin C, & carotenoid. Maybe jack can link the sites for everyone to read.


This is one of the coolest, most intelligent posts I've seen in a long time.









You've given me an idea.
I'm gonna try it tonight.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Ok I dug deep & found some info. Carotenoid pigment is for red & orange. Xanthophylls is yellow pigmention. This site says fish are incapable of making both carotenoid & xanthophylls & must be had through diet. This site says ground marigold petals, corn glutten meal, & egg. Another site says spirulina is used extensively on chickens to give them bright yellow skin & to make their egg yokes extra yellow.this site also says corn meal, vitamin C, & carotenoid. Maybe jack can link the sites for everyone to read.


This is one of the coolest, most intelligent posts I've seen in a long time.









You've given me an idea.
I'm gonna try it tonight.
[/quote]

better post before and after pics on whatever you will be trying.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

jp80911 said:


> Ok I dug deep & found some info. Carotenoid pigment is for red & orange. Xanthophylls is yellow pigmention. This site says fish are incapable of making both carotenoid & xanthophylls & must be had through diet. This site says ground marigold petals, corn glutten meal, & egg. Another site says spirulina is used extensively on chickens to give them bright yellow skin & to make their egg yokes extra yellow.this site also says corn meal, vitamin C, & carotenoid. Maybe jack can link the sites for everyone to read.


This is one of the coolest, most intelligent posts I've seen in a long time.









You've given me an idea.
I'm gonna try it tonight.
[/quote]

better post before and after pics on whatever you will be trying.
[/quote]

X2

what do you guys think about feeding mango


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

i would gut load worms on raw carrots (with the greens if posible) & dark green vegitables like kale and spinach all chopped up very fine.. then just get a couple dozen worms from the bait shop take them out of the dirt and put them in your "vitamins" for a week then feed as needed..an amazing protien pluss lots of Carotenoid and a ton of other nutrients and the Xanthophyls/Chlorophyls are very high in those green veggies so im 90% shure that is exactly what you should do


----------

